# Need Tips Removing AK Buttstock



## rsekerka73 (Jun 17, 2009)

I am replacing the furniture on my AK and am having a helluva time removing the buttstock, swelled up in the reciever. I don't want to tear it apart taking it off. Anyone have any suggestions to make the process easier.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I'm not saying it's funny but I'm glad this happened to some one else so I don't feel like such a Tard. There is a screw where you can't see it under the reciever cover.*


----------



## rsekerka73 (Jun 17, 2009)

The Tang screws have already been removed. It is still lodged in the reciever.


----------



## D_Shane (Apr 3, 2010)

Take everything apart and spray carb cleaner where wood meet receiver. Soak it. Re-spray after 15 to 20 mins. 
Hammer out straight back. Takes a couple of HARD whacks. 
Wipe visible wood as soon as carb cleaner is on it if you plan on reusing without refinishing.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Completely field strip the rifle and take a rubber mallet and hit towards the end of the stock. It will start walking out a bit and then you can take a flat head screw driver to pry it out using the rear trunion for leverage. BTW, what are you going to do with the original stock? If its not romanian wood Id be interested in buying it.


----------



## rsekerka73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rubber Mallet did the trick along with using the trunion for leverage.
JD7 do you remember the Maadi you sold me over by the bridge? I am replacing the furniture from that one. all pieces. whatcha wanna gimme for it?


----------

